
Show HN: Never search for email attachments again - Beefin
http://filefern.com/#
======
PaulHoule
A solution to a real problem.

It turns me off that there is nothing said about pricing up front, it makes me
hesitant to sign up for the service.

I have been daydreaming about a system that scans a POP or IMAP web server,
maybe even a Maildir, and detaches the attachments and stores them in an
object store and makes them searchable. One problem with FileFern is that it
is active instead of passive, that is, you have to remember to send files to
FileFern and the people who send you emails have to do so too. If you just
scanned your own mail spool you would just be able to find your emails and
that is that.

~~~
Beefin
That's an interesting point regarding inbox scanning. Problem is it would
require access to your email account which is arguably the most sensitive
thing about your business. Of these two options which would you prefer/trust
more:

1\. Entering your email credentials for a bot to login and scan 2\. OAuth SSO
(limited to Gmail)

It's free for now (which I'll indicate more clearly) as I build a "beta user
base".

~~~
PaulHoule
I don't use GMail.

My email provider (Fastmail) lets me make credentials that are specific to an
application so I can make a set for a bot and be able to revoke them later.

